# Riesenplakat mit Photoshop erstellen?



## Gladiator6 (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Wie geht man vor wenn man zB. ein riesiges Werbeplakat entwerfen muss, dass zB. 20x30 meter gross werden soll?

Ich kann ja kaum in Photoshop so eine grosse Datei anlegen, da wohl der PC zusammenklappt!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. Juni 2008)

So ein Plakat wie die Werbung von GTA IV?
Ich denke mal, dass das einzelne Stücke sind, vielleicht 1x1 Meter, die dann zu dem Plakat zusammengesetzt werden.
Und wie da die Aufklösung sein muss, kann man sich ja gut von der Bildschirmgröße ableiten


----------



## Gladiator6 (29. Juni 2008)

Dass ich etwas in Stücke teilen kann muss ich es aber zuerst als gesamtes in der vollen Auflösung generieren, und das ist doch grad das Problem!


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Juni 2008)

Meiner Erfahrung nach (zumindest wenn ich solch große Plakate aus nächster Nähe ansehe) sind diese Entweder mit Vektorgrafiken gemacht (unendlich skalierbar), oder in einer recht niedrigen Druckauflösung.
Plakate dieser größe benötigen ja auch keine 300 DPI, vielleicht nichtmal die 72 DPI vom Monitor weil sie aus einem Abstand von mindestens ein paar Metern betrachtet werden.


----------



## Shadowmp (29. Juni 2008)

krass 30x20 METER?  wenn das schief geht will ich nicht in der Nähe sein.... weil sich wahrscheinlich jemand erschiessen wird.. (Kostenfaktor)  

Vektorgrafiken sind da nice, so groß ohne Qualiverlust und da es klappen wird, würde es zu vorheriger Zeile nicht kommen..

greez


----------



## Gladiator6 (29. Juni 2008)

Es ginge dann wohl um einen Digitaldruck (auf Stoff) in dieser Grösse! Vom Motiv her ist es leider so dass sich das nicht so einfach per Vektorgrafik umsetzen lässt!

Mit Auflösungen von 200 dpi wäre man da ja schon bei ca. 300 000 px in einer Richtung angelangt! Das schafft kein pc!


----------



## chmee (29. Juni 2008)

Bei dieser Größe rechne mal lieber mit Auflösungen von etwa 20-30dpi (Sogar 5dpi sollten reichen ). Wozu braucht man denn 200dpi bei einem Plakat, dass etwa aus 20m Entfernung angeschaut wird ? Und wie es Andreas schon sagte, man sollte so etwas dann doch lieber in einer Illustrations/Vektorsoftware anlegen. Interessant wäre auch der Anruf bei der Druckerei, die sind nie böse, Infos zu geben, bevor es dann zu spät ist. 

mfg chmee


----------



## JuSchu85 (29. Juni 2008)

ich behaupte jetzt einfahch mal, dass die größe in pixeln garnicht soviel größer sein muss, als bei einem DinA0 plakat.
man muss wirklich die gefühlte größe vergleichen.

und zur gefühlten größe fällt mir gerade was ein.
als ich letztens vor ner lainwannd saß und deutschland-türkei geguckt haben (schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand!!) hab ich mal ein auge zu gemacht, hab die hand zwischen meine augen und die leinwand gehalten und mit daumen und zeigefinger die größe der leinwand "abgemessen". dabei kam raus, dass die gefühlte große die gleiche ist, wie das display einer digitalkamera, die ich in den händen halte. trotzdem kam mir die lainwand groß vor und ich konnte immer gut erkennen wo der ball ist.

man sollte einfach vorher überlegen, wo das plakat hängen wird und wie nah der betrachter dort überhaupt heran kann. dann vielleicht mal vor ort gehen und von der stelle, wo der betrachter am nächsten ran kann mit der obengenannten hand-mess-technick abmessen. dann kennt man die gefühlte größe.


----------



## ink (29. Juni 2008)

@JuSchu85:
Bitte beachte aufgrund deiner durchgehenden Kleinschreibung die Nettiquette!

Auch hab ich noch keine Druckerei erlebt die die "gefühlte" Größe druckt.
Es gibt da ganz klare Richtlinien.
Bei so einem "Plakat" (incl Druckkosten) kann man nicht mit einer gefühlten
Größe da hin gehen.


Im Zweifel: Immer die Druckerei fragen! (Die sind absolut nicht böse und helfen tut es immer)

mfg


----------



## JuSchu85 (29. Juni 2008)

Sorry, wegen der Kleinschreibung.

Ich muss zugeben, dass "Gefühlte Große" sich etwas unprofessionell anhört.
Ich mein auch nur, dass es ein kleines Hilfsmittel ist um festzustellen, wie viel dpi man braucht.
Also ich meine, dass man mit meiner oben beschriebenen Technick herausfindet, mit was für einer Größe es vergleichbar währe, wenn man es direkt in den Händen halten würde.
Im Fall von der Fußballlainwand würde das bedeuten, dass ich ausrechne wieviel Pixel so ein Digitalkameradisplay bei 300dpi hat. Soviel Pixel würde ich dann für das Plakat nehmen.


----------



## Leola13 (30. Juni 2008)

Hai,

wenn ich (als Nichtprintfachmann), das richtig verstanden habe, legst du deine Datei nicht massstäblich an und sie wird um (hoch)gerechnet.

In dem Link ist ein ppi-Rechner zur Umrechnung enthalten. WWW.CHRISTINGER.CH

Es kommt wohl auch auf das yu bedruckende Material an.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## JuSchu85 (30. Juni 2008)

Das Problem ist weniger die dpi auszurechnen. Dafür braucht man nur einen Taschenrechner und ein Minimum an Grips.
Es muss erst mal die richtige Auflösung abgeschätzt werden und das ist von Fall zu Fall verschieden.


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Juni 2008)

JuSchu85 hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist weniger die dpi auszurechnen. Dafür braucht man nur einen Taschenrechner und ein Minimum an Grips.
> Es muss erst mal die richtige Auflösung abgeschätzt werden und das ist von Fall zu Fall verschieden.


Wenn ich die Größe und die DPI kenne, kenn ich doch auch die Auflösung.

Die Frage hier ist aber wieviel DPI bei der Größe reichen.
Ich stimme da Chmee zu dass eine Zahl im zweistelligem, vielleicht sogar einstelligem Bereich bei solch einer Enormen Größe reichen sollte.
Plakate von 3x4 Meter haben ja schon einen recht niedrigen DPI Wert was man sehr leicht sieht wenn man mal näher rangeht (was aber meistens aufgrund der Positionierung nicht geht)


----------



## JuSchu85 (1. Juli 2008)

Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich die Größe und die DPI kenne, kenn ich doch auch die Auflösung...


Ich wollte doch auch nur sagen, dass es nicht das Problem ist da irgendwas rumzurechnen. Habe mich auf den Post mit dem Link zu dem PPI-Rechner bezogen.

Aber es hat ja auch nur indirekt mit der Größe zu tun.
Man muss einfach nur überlegen, wie weit der Betrachter weg sein wird. Man kann nicht global sagen ein Plakat von der Größe braucht diese Auflösung.
Der einzige Zusammenhang der da besteht ist, dass große Plakat nun mal meistens etwas höher hängen.

Man sollte gar nicht erst anfangen über die größe nachzudenken. Einfach überlegen: "Wo wird es hängen? Wie nah kann der Betrachter ran?"


----------



## chmee (1. Juli 2008)

JuSchu :
*Wie nah kann der Betrachter ran ?* ist in meinen Augen unerheblich, aber komplett ! Eine Werbung funktioniert dann, wenn man den Inhalt erkennt, nicht die Druckmethode.

http://www.heise.de/foto/Werbung-und-Wahnsinn-Wieviel-Pixel-braucht-der-Mensch--/artikel/108906/0

mfg chmee


----------



## Zinken (1. Juli 2008)

Ohne klugen zu wollen, aber ich habe öfter mal mit Drucken von 10x5m oder mehr zu tun.
Dabei entscheiden eigentlich erstmal Trägermaterial und Druckverfahren über die Auflösung.
Bei diesen Größenordnungen ist nach meiner Erfahrung sowieso bei 75 Dpi schluß und meist reichen 15-30 Dpi für ein scharfes Bild.
Aber wie gesagt: das Trägermaterial ist erstmal entscheidend. Es wäre zB. sinnlos ein Mesh-Gewebe mit 300 DPi zu bedrucken,
da dann der Großteil der Farbe in den Löchern verschwinden würde.
75 Dpi geht zB. noch auf einem feinen Gewebe, ist dann aber auch schon fast übertrieben.
Die Vorlagen werden normalerweise in 1:10 (oder 1:5 bei Vektoren) angelegt (mit dann entspechend zB. 750, 300 oder 150 Dpi), den Rest macht die Druckerei.

edit: haha, "klugen"


----------



## Leola13 (1. Juli 2008)

Hai,

da muss ich doch glatt noch einmal "meinen" Senf dazu geben :



> Verfasst Di 23.01.2007 15:23
> Titel
> Antworten mit Zitat Zum Seitenanfang
> O.k. ich glaube hier müssen wir mal ein bisschen differenzieren, sonst reden wir aneinander vorbei. Das Auflösungsvermögen des menschlichen Auges ist eine winkelabhängige Funktion. Die Größe des Bildes spielt also keine Rolle, sondern höchstens die größte gleichzeitig als scharf wahrnehmbare Fläche.
> ...



Das ganze stammt aus diesem Thread bei den mediengestalter.info  *Auflösung Bilder für Plakat*

Ciao Stefan


----------



## JuSchu85 (2. Juli 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> JuSchu :
> *Wie nah kann der Betrachter ran ?* ist in meinen Augen unerheblich, aber komplett !...


Dann ist diese ganze Diskussion doch sinnlos. Natürlich kann ein grobpixeliges Plakat auch seine Wirkung haben, aber wenn der Thredstarter nach der Auflösung gefragt hat ist das wohl kaum das, was er will.
Und auserdem hast du doch weiter oben selbst von der Entfernung gesprochen:


chmee hat gesagt.:


> ...Wozu braucht man denn 200dpi bei einem Plakat, dass etwa aus 20m Entfernung angeschaut wird ?...


Entweder wir diskutieren hier darüber, ob man bei einem Plakat auch ruihg mal Pixel erkennen darf (was bei machmal sicher überhaupt keine Problem währe), oder darüber wie man die optimale und nicht übertriebene Auflösung herausfindet, damit man es eben NICHT grobpixelig ist.


----------



## chmee (2. Juli 2008)

@JuSchu85 :

Entschuldige für den harschen Ton. Ich möchte damit sagen, dass man Grobpixeligkeit als künstlerisches Mittel benutzen kann, aber doch nicht als Ausgangspunkt für die Bemessung der Auflösung. Auch Plakatwände ( 3*4m ) sind sehr grob aufgelöst, und hier in Berlin laufe ich in 1m Abstand vorbei. Verhüllungsfolien, die bedruckt sind, gehen oft auch bis zum Boden, trotzdem kommen die Ersteller nicht auf die Idee, den unteren Bereich mit einer höheren Auflösung zu drucken, wozu auch, man erkennt den Inhalt nicht.

mfg chmee


----------

